# Black Diamond rhom?



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

just got this lil guy 3-4 weeks ago and now he has a goldish/yellowish anal fin and his gills show a tint of gold/yellow too...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks more like part of the compressus group than a rhom.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Looks more like part of the compressus group than a rhom.
> [snapback]1099037[/snapback]​










odd.....soo.....how much are compressus worth? (i just want to know taht i got my money's worth so that i wasnt ripped off...)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I have to somewhat agree. The bars on the flanks suggests S. compressus, not S. rhombeus.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

hastatus said:


> I have to somewhat agree. The bars on the flanks suggests S. compressus, not S. rhombeus.
> [snapback]1099126[/snapback]​


Wow, so what's special about the compressus? and btw, it's about 2 inches if that makes a diff.

btw, i bough tthat lil guy for 45 bucks being a black diamond piranha, paid too much for him since he is now a compressus?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I don't think you overpaid. Check out pedros site i think he has a compressus and price listed.

But i do agree, it is definately a compressus.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

So let me get this straight , you order a black diamond rhom and he sends you a gold diamond ...
Located here 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...0&#entry1099606


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

That has to be the first time I have heard of a "compressus group" member being referred to as a "gold diamond rhomb" but whatever.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

is it a compressus or a gold diamond rhom lol..cause i bought a gold diamond rhom from pedro too and its around 2 inches...now im wondering what it really is  a compressus cant be the same as a gold diamond rhom...


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> So let me get this straight , you order a black diamond rhom and he sends you a gold diamond ...
> Located here
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...0&#entry1099606
> 
> ...


ahah!! yea ......u think it's a compressus or a gold diamond??? i'm really wondering....so far he isnt very aggressive, just a fin nipper and he's munching on what ever fish i got in there.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

theanimedude said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > So let me get this straight , you order a black diamond rhom and he sends you a gold diamond ...
> ...


I dont have a clue .. 


> i bought a gold diamond rhom from pedro too and its around 2 inches...now im wondering what it really is  a compressus cant be the same as a gold diamond rhom...


Yes I seen your thread also , and that fish looks nothing at all like the fish above in this picture (Your fish has a bright color green on him like a Manny but I dont think its that ) , and by reading your posts I see both you gentleman ordered the same fish ..**Scratches Head** 
Little comparsion to rattle the brain ...Both fish ordered as a Gold Diamond Rhombeus right ? 
theanimedude Fish .....








Susp3nc3 Fish


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

i have green gravel btw... Pedro says it's a gold diamond, but everyone else says it's a compressus....Whatch, a 2 inch compressus is 30 and i paid 45 for it.









and i bought it as a black piranha.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

theanimedude said:


> i have green gravel btw... Pedro says it's a gold diamond, but everyone else says it's a compressus....Whatch, a 2 inch compressus is 30 and i paid 45 for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont be a dick. These fish are tiny so it is really hard to ID them. Dealers get in a ton of them at a time and when that small they can all look the same.

If you have a problem, why not talk to Pedro instead of bashing him in this thread.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

im not trying to bash pedro.. i like him...but i was curious


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i hate buyoing one fish and its not what you want. BUT if its active and agressive you should consider yourself lucky


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The ID question has been more or less answered. Suggest you talk to Pedro and solve the "ID" purchase problems via PM or the telephone. As I stated million of times, common names have no value in this forum.


----------

